# Lutosławski - Górecki - Penderecki - all online and for free!!!



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

http://threecomposers.pl/?Area=

I am not sure if the website is already fully working but it is expected to be working since tomorrow. You will find everything by these three composers there! Enjoy!


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Daimonion said:


> http://threecomposers.pl/?Area=
> 
> I am not sure if the website is already fully working but it is expected to be working since tomorrow. You will find everything by these three composers there! Enjoy!


Thats great, thank you! I like all 3, but Lutoslawski in particular.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm going to bump this thread, because this is a good thread. A really good thread.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I like that there are backgrounds given for the pieces, many of which have no Wikipedia article.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a terrific site. I especially love the timelines!

http://ninateka.pl/kolekcje/en/three-composers/timeline


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting. 
Good site


----------

